# Movie characters and their types...



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Has anyone here seen "The Intouchables"?
Such a touching movie, and makes me smile and laugh without failing.  What do you think the types of the main characters could be?

Stereotypically looking, I want to say some kind of duals, but I'm not sure entirely - they could be any other pair of types, because, you know, Duality is very romanticised on these forums. 
I'm thinking Duals because, well, despite the huge intelligence and lifestyle gap, they seem like they understand each other and can get along well. Gamma something? Without much analysis, SEE for Driss and ILI for Philippe?


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Ching said:


> I think Brian and Rebecca are Fi demonstrative, I'd say IEE for Brian but without guarantee. One thing I'm sure is Rebecca is not SLI, I am SLI and she is clearly not lol. See Mike Ehrmantraut in Breaking Bad/Better Call Saul ? That's a real SLI. :smile:


Hey.
That's an interesting point of view. I thought that ESE for Brian seemed a credible typing, but I could see why you'd think IEE, too. Though, not to sound rude or anything, but IEE isn't Fi demonstrative, IEE's Fi creative and Fe demonstrative. Did you maybe mean Fe demonstrative?

Anyway, ok. So what type do you think Rebecca could be? I think she's some different type than Brian, because it seems that...well, she's irritated by his actions and attitude at some points, but at some - they understand each other well. She seems like some logical type, although, as I remember, he asked her for relationship advice? Oh well. You can ask for advice to any type of a person, I guess.

Haven't seen Breaking Bad nor Better Call Saul. Will look up the characters.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

Another one.

"The Hundred Foot Journey" - a beautiful, delicious and touching movie about two restaurants competing against each other.
Anyone seen this and has an idea on character's types?

A person I watched this together with once said that the indian family's father seemed similar to the actor Gabin, which is, well, one of the most acknowledged type representatives of SLIs. I'm not sure if the character is SLI though. He's very much a traditionalist and that sounds like what Si/Te types tend to be like. Anyway,

I'd have to rewatch the movie and think a bit more to try to actually type the characters. I'll definitely rewatch it sometime anyway. It's lovely.


----------



## aniso (Aug 14, 2013)

And another one.
"The Boat that Rocked" or "Pirate Radio".

If anyone has seen this, what do you think of the characters' types?


----------

